# Refined Details: Mercedes AMG S Class Detailer Resurrection



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is another S Class from back in November, a gorgeous genuine factory AMG! After some bodyshop work and another "detailer" deciding to just cut back the finish with no finishing polishes left the black paintwork looking not as good as it should...

The vehicle was in for a 1-step enhancement detail with full interior and engine bay bolt-ons to prepare the vehicle for sale - 100% correction was not expected but a lift to the finish and removing the majority machine inferred marks was the goal.

*On Arrival*



















Not looking too bad...

_Closer Inspection_





































First up were the alloys.

*Alloys Before*



















*Alloys After*










The vehicle received the usual Refined Details comprehensive safe wash process and was rolled into the unit for clay barring; to remove any bonded contamination.

Before the claying was undertaken the engine bay was undertaken.

*Engine Bay Before*










*Engine Bay After*










Next up was the interior.

*Interior Before*





































*Interior After*























































Onto the decontamination with the clay.





































A horrendous amount of contamination... now all removed to enable the perfect surface to machine polish upon!

Loads of polish residues left by the last "detailer"... very sloppy.



















This was across the board...

*Bonnet Before*




























*Bonnet After*



















*Drivers Wing Before*










*Drivers Wing After*



















*Drivers Front Door Before*










*Drivers Front Door After*










*Drivers Rear Door Before*










*Drivers Rear Door After*










*Drivers 3/4 Panel Before*



















*Drivers 3/4 Panel After*










*Bootlid Before*



















*Bootlid After*










Not 100% correction but a massive improvement to aid the sale of the vehicle. The paintwork was protected with Valentines Concours Wax and all the other exterior surfaces were treated accordingly.

*The Results*






















































































































Thank you for looking and reading as always... it was a real pleasure bringing this rare AMG S Class back up to a respectable condition for its sale - to which it sold to the first viewer.

*Adam
Refined Details*

For more regular updates from us please feel free to follow on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, car looks very nice :thumb:.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovely motor and good job!


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Cooper666 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's not a amg it's just got the wheels


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Class job class car :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Cooper666 said:


> It's not a amg it's just got the wheels


All the bodykit is AMG if you look closely - more aggressive styling and additional splitters not found on standard models.

Thanks for the great feedback gents.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice. Good job :thumb:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

niiiiiiice!!!!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work, I like S-class sooo much:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the great feedback gents


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

RefinedDetails said:


> All the bodykit is AMG if you look closely - more aggressive styling and additional splitters not found on standard models.
> 
> Thanks for the great feedback gents.


Just to confirm, you are telling me that that that AMG badge was stuck on at the factory....................?


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

MAOR said:


> Just to confirm, you are telling me that that that AMG badge was stuck on at the factory....................?


No no, the S Class is a full factory AMG - wheels, bodykit and obviously the badge.

Here's a non-AMG S Class I did late last year:


















and when compared to the AMG:


















You can see that there are subtle differences in the styling


----------



## MAOR (Mar 25, 2012)

There's a difference between an S-Class AMG and an S-Class with some bumpers added on to make it look like an AMG.

just trying to work out which it is.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice Job


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

MAOR said:


> There's a difference between an S-Class AMG and an S-Class with some bumpers added on to make it look like an AMG.
> 
> just trying to work out which it is.


Originally you thought it was just the AMG badge that was stuck on?

This is essentially a S320 CDi with all the AMG extras fitted at the factory, as confirmed by the owner of the vehicle.

All genuine parts fitted by Mercedes upon original purchase. It's similar to buying a BMW E36 323i Sport for instance, which has all M Sport/M3 parts fitted as standard.

Cheers for the feedback.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome enhancement/rescue there my man.

Looking spot on to good to be selling to be honest


----------

